# Hindi/Urdu: mizaajii (मिज़ाजी)



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

This seems to mean along the lines of 'consistency', 'habit'... Which would be the more accurate meaning in this context?

Thanks!


----------



## greatbear

In Hindi, "mizaaj" means mood, temper, and a "garm-mizaajii" person means a hot-tempered person. "BigRaa huaa mizaaj" is another term for cross temper.

It also means all the following:
(from http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.8:1:427.platts )

A مزاج _mizāj_ (v.n. fr. مزج 'to mix'), s.m. _lit._ 'A mixture,  anything mixed'; nature, temperament, constitution, complexion, habit of body; temper, humour, disposition; health;—pride, haughtiness:—_mizāj bigaṛnā_, The temper to be spoiled;—to get out of temper:—_mizāj-pānā_, To find (one) in the humour (for); to find (one) in good humour:—_mizāj pūćhnā_ (-_kā_), To inquire after the health (of):—_mizāj-dār_, adj. Proud, haughty, conceited:—_mizāj-dān_, adj. & s.m. Knowing (or one who knows) the temperament or constitution;—a confidant:—_mizāj-ě-sharīf_ (or _mizāj-sharīf_), or _mizāj-ě-ʻālī_, or _mizāj-ě-mubārak_, interrog. Your noble, or exalted, or blessed disposition or health (how is it?), how is your Honour's health? how do you do?:—_mizāj karnā_, To show temper;—to give oneself airs:—_mizāj-ke māre_, adv. Through temper;—through pride:—_mizāj milnā_ (-_kā_), To discover or understand the disposition or temper or humour (of); to understand or fathom (a person):—_mizāj-meṅ ānā_, v.n. To fit in with the humour, to suit the temper or humour (of, -_ke_), to please; to like;—to stand upon (one's) dignity, to be proud:—_bad-mizāj_, adj. Ill-tempered:—_tez-mizāj_, adj. Hot-tempered, passionate, choleric, impatient:—_ḵẖẉush-mizāj_, adj. Of a pleasant disposition; good-humoured:—_ganda-mizāj_, adj. Peevish, cross:—_mustaqīm-mizāj_, adj. Even-tempered, equable, serene:—_nek-mizāj_, adj. Good-tempered.


----------



## Faylasoof

We use مزاج _mizaaj _very much in the sense of _disposition, mood, temper _etc. Platts (above) gives some meanings of the compounds esp., which for present day Urduphones would seem a bit off! 

Anyway, for us مزاجی _mizaajii _in Urdu generally has the meaning shown in bold, below:

P مزاجی _mizājī_ (rel. n. fr. _mizāj_), adj. Constitutional; habitual;—humoursome; fastidious, squeamish, nice;—*proud, haughty*;—s.m. A humoursome, &c man; *one who gives himself airs.  
*_... but also _*moody! 

*_woh shaxs be Hadd mizaajii hai _= _That person is very moody / haughty / has airs _etc.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Can I say *'uskii mizaaj ab bahut kharaab hai, uske paas mat jaao.' *His temper is very bad now, don't go to him.'


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Can I say *'uskii mizaaj ab bahut kharaab hai, uske paas mat jaao.' *His temper is very bad now, don't go to him.'



"Usk*aa *mizaaj"; the rest is fine, though I'd use "abhi" or "is waqt" instead of "ab".

"Achha mizaaj honaa" means rather to be in a good or jolly mood (not related to temper exactly, though if one is in a good mood, one is expected to be in a good temper as well).


----------



## UrduMedium

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Can I say *'uskii mizaaj ab bahut kharaab hai, uske paas mat jaao.' *His temper is very bad now, don't go to him.'



abhii uskaa mizaaj bilkul achha nahiN hai, uske pass na jao

I feel _accha nahiN_ fits better here than _xaraab_


----------



## UrduMedium

Not to confuse LP, but Mizaaj can also be used in plural. _Abhi unke mizaaj acche nahiN_ is also correct. 

Also in idiomatic use, like _'mizaaj Thikaane aa jaanaa'_, it is also plural.


----------



## greatbear

mbasit said:


> Not to confuse LP, but Mizaaj can also be used in plural. _Abhi unke mizaaj acche nahiN_ is also correct.
> 
> Also in idiomatic use, like _'mizaaj Thikaane aa jaanaa'_, it is also plural.



Yes, good point recollected: "mizaaj" is often used in plural. You could also ask someone about his "tabiyat-paani" with "Aur sunaaiiye, kaise mizaaj haiN?" (again plural).


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Just realized from greatbear's Dictionary meaning that the last entry was 'nek mizaaj' to mean good tempered but not sure if it is used in Hindi though...


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Just realized from greatbear's Dictionary meaning that the last entry was 'nek mizaaj' to mean good tempered but not sure if it is used in Hindi though...



''nek mizaaj" used to be used a lot but is now kind of obsolete, though you will still find it.


----------



## JaiHind

It means mood or temper.


----------



## JaiHind

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Just realized from greatbear's Dictionary meaning that the last entry was 'nek mizaaj' to mean good tempered but not sure if it is used in Hindi though...



The word "mizaaj" itself is not used much in Hindi. I think its usage was due to influence from Urdu (I think it is an Urdu word and not exactly Hindi). Not many people now tell "nek mizaaj" for anyone. And if we speak it, there are high chances that it won't be understood!


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Just realized from greatbear's Dictionary meaning that the last entry was 'nek mizaaj' to mean good tempered but not sure if it is used in Hindi though...


 The dictionary reference is Platts', here, and yes _nek mizaaj_, _bad mizaaj_, _xush mizaaj _are all very much living Urdu terms! We use them all the time! They are also used by "Hindi" speakers depending on where they are from and given the overlap between the two languages! Those Hindiphones familar with Urdu not only know them but also use them. 

_*But your query is about *_*مزاجی*_ *mizaajii *!_ _This is an adjective and of course derived from the noun _*مزاج *_*mizaaj*. However the two, as you should know, are used quite differently. See my post (#3) above._


----------



## Faylasoof

JaiHind said:


> It means mood or temper.


 Jai Hind, the query is about the adjective _*mizaajii*_ which means _*moody, temperamental *_! But yes, _*mizaaj *_means _*mood, temperament*_ !


----------



## greatbear

The adjective is used in Hindi as well, and it usually means moody, temperamental, haughty, as already indicated by Faylasoof in post no. 3.


----------



## bakshink

Hindi word for disposition is "Swabhaav" but it is used for temperament of a person and not for a mood at a given time.


----------



## marrish

Would _bhaav_ work for a mood at a given time then?


----------



## bakshink

> Would _bhaav_ work for a mood at a given time then?



Actually bhaav is not very commonly used.

"Us ke chehare ke bhaav se uske man kii sthiti ka andaaza lagaya ja sakataa tha". From the expression on his face, the state of his mind could be guessed.


----------



## marrish

Thank you very much for this.


----------

